# MF 180 3 pt hitch inoperative



## urban (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi,

New to forum.

Purchased tractor used with lift arms inoperative. 
Aux pump works fine with FEL.
Tried both quadrant levers in all positions to no effect. 
Oil level is okay. 
Removed small cover over standpipe, and oil does come out the top. Volume increases with engine RPM, but with zero pressure. (I can hold my thumb over the standpipe).
Removed side inspection cover and found that the small oil line that should be attached to the diaphragm assembly, is missing. The fittings were brazed shut.
According to the Service Manual, this line's function is for Pressure Control.
Could it also affect the Position Control ??
The line in question is labelled #8 in the photo.

Thanks,
Andy


----------

